# Visa-How long does it take?



## Dino100

Hi all,

I am a UK citizen and i have signed my 3 yr contract with a large property developer based in Dubai and all my attested docs, copies of passport (valid for 7 yrs) has been sent off about 3 weeks ago but not heard anything yet? Leaving my present employer on 29th Aug, tenants moving into my house on the 5th Sep and im starting to get a bit anxious!

Im probably panicking unneccasarily but tried to find info on how long i should expect to wait before my work visa is ready?

A friend of mine is also leaving for Dubai about the same time i plan too, famous last words, and his employer has said come over on a tourist 60 day visa and start working till work visa completed, is this possible?

Thx for any help guys, searched for similar threads on here but couldn't find anything relevant.

Cheers

Dino


----------



## qwert97

Dino100 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I am a UK citizen and i have signed my 3 yr contract with a large property developer based in Dubai and all my attested docs, copies of passport (valid for 7 yrs) has been sent off about 3 weeks ago but not heard anything yet? Leaving my present employer on 29th Aug, tenants moving into my house on the 5th Sep and im starting to get a bit anxious!
> 
> Im probably panicking unneccasarily but tried to find info on how long i should expect to wait before my work visa is ready?
> 
> A friend of mine is also leaving for Dubai about the same time i plan too, famous last words, and his employer has said come over on a tourist 60 day visa and start working till work visa completed, is this possible?
> 
> Thx for any help guys, searched for similar threads on here but couldn't find anything relevant.
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Dino


Welcome to the club. I and few other members of the forum are in the same situation. I have sold all my furniture, the movers are coming in on the 28th to fill the container, my wife's last day at work is today and my last day is scheduled to be on the 29th as well. I was planning to fly out on the 3rd but no sign of visa. 

At this time the rules are not clear about whether you can enter on a visit visa while on employment. There is confusion if you need to go back to the country of origin or can just get it transferred while in Dubai. It illegal to work while on visit visa and the fines can be hefty - upto 50,000 AED and possible ban. I wouldn't risk it. If push comes to shove, I will enter the country on visit visa and will spend the time looking for apartments, settling my kids in the school etc 

I am really on the Edge now.


----------



## Dino100

hmm it would seem we are both in the same boat! I knew it was never going to be plain sailing but i hate being out of the loop and not having any control over this process, its annoying and a bit worrying!

Can i ask you when you submitted your visa application so as to give me some guide of how long others are waiting?


----------



## qwert97

My company submitted it around 7th August. They got the approval from Misistry of Labor in 10 days and now the visa is being processed by DNRD.


----------



## Dino100

Oh ok, ill check with my company to see if they have had approval from Ministry of Labour on Sunday when there are back in, thanks for that tip. Im guessing they have that already, given its been 2-3 weeks and i have no crim record or anything adverse!

Im not aware of any reason why they wouldn't issue me a work visa, im in good health, not Israeli and have never been there and i have a job offer all signed up, perhaps if anyone else is aware of any reason why a visa wouldn't be issued this would be helpful?

Thanks for your feedback qwerty.

Dean


----------



## Pasanada

Please note that due to recent changes regarding visa's, UK passport holders are now only entitled to 30 day Visit Visa's and NOT 60 days as was the case previously.

Check the DNRD website for further details.


----------



## qwert97

Dino100 said:


> Oh ok, ill check with my company to see if they have had approval from Ministry of Labour on Sunday when there are back in, thanks for that tip. Im guessing they have that already, given its been 2-3 weeks and i have no crim record or anything adverse!
> 
> Im not aware of any reason why they wouldn't issue me a work visa, im in good health, not Israeli and have never been there and i have a job offer all signed up, perhaps if anyone else is aware of any reason why a visa wouldn't be issued this would be helpful?
> 
> Thanks for your feedback qwerty.
> 
> Dean


My only tip is - get used to things getting delayed since everything takes time in Dubai. When it comes to commitments and deadlines, Dubai is a lot different than you and I are used to.


----------



## Maz25

Dino100 said:


> hmm it would seem we are both in the same boat! I knew it was never going to be plain sailing but i hate being out of the loop and not having any control over this process, its annoying and a bit worrying!
> 
> Can i ask you when you submitted your visa application so as to give me some guide of how long others are waiting?


Join the club! Mine got submitted on August 6th and I have not heard anything yet. I am seriously fretting and been asking myself for the last few days whether I have not just thrown away a good job!!! I'm feeling like a mug right now! I am due to fly out next Friday and I am moving out of my flat the same day!!! Looks like as from next Friday, I will be unemployed and homeless. Nice!


----------



## Pasanada

Don't fret, lads (ladesses!!) - August is when most locals go on holiday, and Dubai is slower than a slow thing when it comes to red tape! Speak with your new employers for updates.

Good luck!


----------



## Maz25

Pasanada said:


> Don't fret, lads (ladesses!!) - August is when most locals go on holiday, and Dubai is slower than a slow thing when it comes to red tape! Speak with your new employers for updates.
> 
> Good luck!



Thanks Pasanada! I sent my company an email but will have to wait till Sunday for their reply. Already planning on calling them if I have not heard anything by the time I get up (if I can manage any sleep!). So miserable right now!


----------



## Pasanada

Maz, you're probably worrying about nothing but I do understand your anxiety. I'm sure there's a perfect explanation as to why there has been a delay in issuing the visa. Let us know how you get on and try to enjoy the weekend!


----------



## qwert97

Maz25 said:


> Thanks Pasanada! I sent my company an email but will have to wait till Sunday for their reply. Already planning on calling them if I have not heard anything by the time I get up (if I can manage any sleep!). So miserable right now!


I am planning to call them on Sunday as well. I don't get any updates until I call them.


----------



## Maz25

Pasanada said:


> Maz, you're probably worrying about nothing but I do understand your anxiety. I'm sure there's a perfect explanation as to why there has been a delay in issuing the visa. Let us know how you get on and try to enjoy the weekend!


Thanks! Will keep you posted! At least, it's a three-day weekend!


----------



## Pasanada

Maz25 said:


> Thanks! Will keep you posted! At least, it's a three-day weekend!


Yes but you can gaurantee the weather will be poo!! Lol


----------



## Maz25

Pasanada said:


> Yes but you can gaurantee the weather will be poo!! Lol



We are in England after all!! Can always count on Mother Nature to give us a blessing from above!!


----------



## EMAD75

I agree with Pasanada try not too worry to much, I know it's easier said than done. Rules have changed from August 1st, but when I came over I came on a visit visa, it took ages to get my residency visa and then my labour card, because of medical tests, and all sort of red tape, and whilst waiting I got really worried thinking "what if now they reject my VISA...", we had even already rented the apartment and my company had paid the whole year rent even before the VISA came through! So you can imagined the panicking of having paid the rent and then thinking what if I couldn't stay in Dubai! But in the end everything came through just a bit delayed. My VISA took about 6 weeks, I worked from home during that time, and used the time to get settled etc. 
Speak to your employer on Sunday but try to enjoy the weekend, sure everything will work out fine!
Good luck with the move!


----------



## Maz25

EMAD75 said:


> I agree with Pasanada try not too worry to much, I know it's easier said than done. Rules have changed from August 1st, but when I came over I came on a visit visa, it took ages to get my residency visa and then my labour card, because of medical tests, and all sort of red tape, and whilst waiting I got really worried thinking "what if now they reject my VISA...", we had even already rented the apartment and my company had paid the whole year rent even before the VISA came through! So you can imagined the panicking of having paid the rent and then thinking what if I couldn't stay in Dubai! But in the end everything came through just a bit delayed. My VISA took about 6 weeks, I worked from home during that time, and used the time to get settled etc.
> Speak to your employer on Sunday but try to enjoy the weekend, sure everything will work out fine!
> Good luck with the move!



Thanks all! You've been very supportive and I am starting to feel a little bit better! I'm sure when the visa comes through (I'm hoping for some divine intervention!) I'll look back and realise that I was being silly as usual!


----------



## Pasanada

Maz25 said:


> Thanks all! You've been very supportive and I am starting to feel a little bit better! I'm sure when the visa comes through (I'm hoping for some divine intervention!) I'll look back and realise that I was being silly as usual!


Mines a tall vodka & lemonade, go lightly on the lemonade, lots of ice and a slice of lime, ta!


----------



## Dino100

Thanks guys for your supportive words, it is some consulation knowing others are feeling the same as me and indeed experiencing some delays with this. I am also going to call my firm on Sunday for an update. You would have thought that these companies would understand what a MASSIVE decision it is for us to leave family, friends, jobs etc and that they would call at least once in a while to let you know all is fine! 

Anyhoo, im remaining positive and will enjoy the sporadic weather in London this w/e!!

Laters

Dean


----------



## Maz25

Pasanada said:


> Mines a tall vodka & lemonade, go lightly on the lemonade, lots of ice and a slice of lime, ta!


I'll add the taxi fare to that! Got a feeling you will have a bit of difficulty walking after a few of those!!!


----------



## Pasanada

Maz25 said:


> I'll add the taxi fare to that! Got a feeling you will have a bit of difficulty walking after a few of those!!!


I managed 2 (thanks to Ogri!!) and still managed to walk; years of drinking Spanish measures have trained me well! Lol


----------



## qwert97

I just spoke to my boss to get an update on the situation and since the school open on the 8th I told him that I need to be in Dubai before that. He has confirmed that I should travel on the 3rd/ 4th to Dubai. If employment visa is ready by then, its fine otherwise I will land on the visit visa. So Dubai here I come!!!


----------



## Pasanada

Good news, Qwert! All the very best in your new life and job.


----------



## Maz25

I just spoke to my new employer and they have assured me that the visa will be ready on Tuesday! Hopefully, there will be good news on Tuesday. I can see myself not doing any work and constantly checking my emails. Last week at work and feeling totally unmotivated!

Good luck qwert! I guess I'll see you in Dubai!


----------



## katiepotato

Hi,

Just some guidance on visas in general - UK / US / European citizens (and anyone else who can get a visa on arrival) will get a 30-day visit visa stamp initially. This can be extended by a further 30 days within the country by visiting DNRD. You will have to leave the UAE no later than the 60th day *but* can just cross a border to one of the neighbouring countries. Despite what has been reported in the press, there is no law in place that says you have to return to your country of origin. This has been confirmed by one of our visa sponsors. 

It's not clear at the moment whether there are any restrictions on the number of times you can enter on a visit visa or whether there is a specific time period you have to be away, but I'm trying to find that out as well and will update everyone ASAP. 

As far as I'm aware, if your working visa is in process you can enter on a visit visa without risking a fine - visit visas do cover 'business trips.' Anyone planning to do this would have to check with their employer to see if they can have the visa locally amended. 

Hope this helps! 

K


----------



## Maz25

I finally got my visa today. I haven't been able to stop grinning since (you'd probably need sunglasses to protect your eyes from my pearly whites)!! Just wanted to say a big thank you to all of you for your support. It turns out that I was right after all - I was being silly as per usual!!

I hope that everyone else gets their visa and can start their new adventure in Dubai!

Dubai, here I come!!!!


----------



## qwert97

Maz25 said:


> I finally got my visa today. I haven't been able to stop grinning since (you'd probably need sunglasses to protect your eyes from my pearly whites)!! Just wanted to say a big thank you to all of you for your support. It turns out that I was right after all - I was being silly as per usual!!
> 
> I hope that everyone else gets their visa and can start their new adventure in Dubai!
> 
> Dubai, here I come!!!!


Good luck. I am flying out on the 3rd September and we will connect after I get there.


----------



## Maz25

qwert97 said:


> Good luck. I am flying out on the 3rd September and we will connect after I get there.



Thanks! See you when I get there!!! Apartment is practically empty now and it suddenly hit home that I am leaving for good! Bf helping himself to just about anything that I couldn't sell!!!


----------



## EMAD75

Glad to hear all sorted Maz25!! Good luck!!


----------



## Maz25

EMAD75 said:


> Glad to hear all sorted Maz25!! Good luck!!


Thanks!!


----------



## crazymazy1980

Maz25 said:


> Thanks! See you when I get there!!! Apartment is practically empty now and it suddenly hit home that I am leaving for good! Bf helping himself to just about anything that I couldn't sell!!!


Just out of curiosity when did your company apply for your labour card?

Mine was applied for yesterday...will it be ready for the 14th Sept.........?


----------



## Pasanada

Maz25 said:


> I finally got my visa today. I haven't been able to stop grinning since (you'd probably need sunglasses to protect your eyes from my pearly whites)!! Just wanted to say a big thank you to all of you for your support. It turns out that I was right after all - I was being silly as per usual!!
> 
> I hope that everyone else gets their visa and can start their new adventure in Dubai!
> 
> Dubai, here I come!!!!


Wonderful news, Maz!  Enjoy all the UAE has to offer, it's a fantastic place to be, probably THE place to be right now!!


----------



## Dino100

Finally!!!

Got an emaill today from my new company to say that my work permit has come through and my residency visa will be ready on the 31st Aug!!

What a relief!!

Thanks for everyone's replies and words of encouragement on this thread i posted, i had no idea it would get such a great response, but its so reassuring to hear other peoples experiences, at least you know that what you are doing is exactly the same as everyone else.

So i guess to anyone else waiting dont worry, it WILL happen!!

Waiting on a start date but i guess ill fly out around Mid Sept and i cannot wait!!

Later

Dean


----------



## Pasanada

Fantastic news, Dino! Again, enjoy your new life in Dubai!


----------



## Maz25

crazymazy1980 said:


> Just out of curiosity when did your company apply for your labour card?
> 
> Mine was applied for yesterday...will it be ready for the 14th Sept.........?



The application was for my employment visa. According to the date on the visa, it was issued within 5 days of the application being made but it took at least 2 weeks before my company received the visa.

My labour card will be issued when I get to Dubai. I don't really know how long that takes.


----------



## Maz25

Pasanada said:


> Wonderful news, Maz!  Enjoy all the UAE has to offer, it's a fantastic place to be, probably THE place to be right now!!


Thanks!!! I am so excited I can barely sleep. I'm enjoying a few free lunches and dinners courtesy of friends!!! Feeling rather fat right now!!


----------



## Maz25

Dino100 said:


> Finally!!!
> 
> Got an emaill today from my new company to say that my work permit has come through and my residency visa will be ready on the 31st Aug!!
> 
> What a relief!!
> 
> Thanks for everyone's replies and words of encouragement on this thread i posted, i had no idea it would get such a great response, but its so reassuring to hear other peoples experiences, at least you know that what you are doing is exactly the same as everyone else.
> 
> So i guess to anyone else waiting dont worry, it WILL happen!!
> 
> Waiting on a start date but i guess ill fly out around Mid Sept and i cannot wait!!
> 
> Later
> 
> Dean


Brilliant! Best of luck for the future and don't forget to have fun!!! I've already looked up the places that I'm going to visit when I get there on Saturday. Been to Dubai before but it's changed so much that I'm sure I'll get lost but who cares!!!! Plan to wear myself out sightseeing!!!


----------



## crazymazy1980

Maz25 said:


> The application was for my employment visa. According to the date on the visa, it was issued within 5 days of the application being made but it took at least 2 weeks before my company received the visa.
> 
> My labour card will be issued when I get to Dubai. I don't really know how long that takes.


Thanks

Just checked my email again, employment visa and labour permit were applied for at the same time. Guess it's now just going to be waiting...

...

...

...I'm rubbish at waiting


----------



## Maz25

crazymazy1980 said:


> Thanks
> 
> Just checked my email again, employment visa and labour permit were applied for at the same time. Guess it's now just going to be waiting...
> 
> ...
> 
> ...
> 
> ...I'm rubbish at waiting


I sympathise. I became so obsessed with the whole visa thing that I ended up checking my email literally every 5 minutes!!! Don't worry! Your visa will come through - it just takes a while but I understand where you are coming from - my nerves were raw at the end of the whole process!!!


----------



## qwert97

Maz25 said:


> I sympathise. I became so obsessed with the whole visa thing that I ended up checking my email literally every 5 minutes!!! Don't worry! Your visa will come through - it just takes a while but I understand where you are coming from - my nerves were raw at the end of the whole process!!!


Thats great news. Its now my turn to freak! I am traveling next Wednesday and still no sign of visa. The good thing is that the Company has said that if the employment visa is not ready I can enter on visit visa.


----------



## Maz25

qwert97 said:


> Thats great news. Its now my turn to freak! I am traveling next Wednesday and still no sign of visa. The good thing is that the Company has said that if the employment visa is not ready I can enter on visit visa.


I'm sure that your visa will come through before then. My company gave me an exact date when I contacted them at the weekend and sure enough, yesterday they sent through the visa (it actually came through a day early but who are my to complain!). I constantly pestered them and just let them know that I was really worried and it seemed to have done the trick!

I'm sure that if your company contacted immigration they would get a date! It appears that it only takes 5 days for the visa to be issued but then the visa goes on a little ride for another 7-10 days before it gets to your company!


----------



## tiscalina

Guys, don't be so impatient, you go to an arabic country and it takes the time it takes.
My hubby arrived on a tourist visa, after he got his work visa he flew to Muscat and the same day back and now the rest will go its way.
Just be patient and everything will work out.

Good luck to you


----------



## Leeo

Hi all, I am in the same situation. Waiting for visa for ages. I went do Dubai on 11th July and worked on visit 30 day visa, then company sent me to Muscat, was supposed to get visa, but there was problem with my picture (was black and white... not colour) and they had to reapply and still waiting, but now im not in muscat anymore - just back to ireland... Same - checking my email every 5 minutes...


----------



## Maz25

I'm sorry to hear that. Your visa will come through but unfortunately things have slowed down here as Ramadan has started. It does take some time for them to issue the visa and for your company to receive it. The date on my visa indicated that it had been issued within 5 days of the application but it still took forever and a day to get back to my company. It might be worthwhile just speaking to your company to find out the progress of your application.

Good luck!


----------



## Leeo

Maz25 said:


> I'm sorry to hear that. Your visa will come through but unfortunately things have slowed down here as Ramadan has started. It does take some time for them to issue the visa and for your company to receive it. The date on my visa indicated that it had been issued within 5 days of the application but it still took forever and a day to get back to my company. It might be worthwhile just speaking to your company to find out the progress of your application.
> 
> Good luck!


I know I have to be very patient as Arabs are very slow in processing all documents, but the Philipino girls in the office are not competent too... I had difficulties in finding out what have i been waiting for: was it another application under processing or old application with the new photo... I feel frustrated, but I hope that it will come eventually. I have left most of my belongings in Dubai... 
But I think that it is disgrace that our PRO didn't know that they require COLOURED PICTURE FOR VISA APPLICATION. I hope this info will help someone who reads this before b/w picture submittal.


----------



## crazymazy1980

My company expects my employment visa will come in to the office in the next 2-3 days

Whoop Whoop!!!!!


----------



## Dino100

crazymazy1980 said:


> My company expects my employment visa will come in to the office in the next 2-3 days
> 
> Whoop Whoop!!!!!


Congrats mate, i hope your firm are quicker at arranging your travel arrangements than mine, had my visa over a week and still no news of a flight!!


----------



## Maz25

crazymazy1980 said:


> My company expects my employment visa will come in to the office in the next 2-3 days
> 
> Whoop Whoop!!!!!


That's really good news! Good luck with your move! You will absolutely love it here!!! As I found out, things speed up when you arrive in Dubai. I arrived just over a week ago. I did my medical last Thursday and hey presto, on Monday I had my residence permit and labour card! Ok, so my company paid for express service! The only thing that I am waiting for is my bank account; apparently, it's supposed to take 2 days - I think they meant 2 weeks (or am I being optimistic)!!!


----------



## crazymazy1980

Dino100 said:


> Congrats mate, i hope your firm are quicker at arranging your travel arrangements than mine, had my visa over a week and still no news of a flight!!


I'm doing it book and then get reimbursed so as soon as it's they've confirmed it, I'll be booking my flight!

They're good on the reimbursement front. Had to go to London for the interview and being the environmentally conscious person I am, I took the train - cost me £130!!!  They refunded my expenses pretty quickly.

Drove to Beaconsfield and got a commuter train for my attestation stuff - park and ride - 3 times cheaper for whole journey for driving it half myself - I would have happily had a go at driving the train for nothing if I'd have got the equivalent discount


----------



## crazymazy1980

Maz25 said:


> That's really good news! Good luck with your move! You will absolutely love it here!!! As I found out, things speed up when you arrive in Dubai. I arrived just over a week ago. I did my medical last Thursday and hey presto, on Monday I had my residence permit and labour card! Ok, so my company paid for express service! The only thing that I am waiting for is my bank account; apparently, it's supposed to take 2 days - I think they meant 2 weeks (or am I being optimistic)!!!


Cool, was worried that things would be mega slow during Ramadhan. Bank account hopefully should be one of the easier things for me as I'll be working for a bank 

I really can't wait!!!!!!!


----------



## Dino100

crazymazy1980 said:


> I'm doing it book and then get reimbursed so as soon as it's they've confirmed it, I'll be booking my flight!
> 
> They're good on the reimbursement front. Had to go to London for the interview and being the environmentally conscious person I am, I took the train - cost me £130!!!  They refunded my expenses pretty quickly.
> 
> Drove to Beaconsfield and got a commuter train for my attestation stuff - park and ride - 3 times cheaper for whole journey for driving it half myself - I would have happily had a go at driving the train for nothing if I'd have got the equivalent discount


Well i have checked my emails and my my flights are booked for Monday 15th Sep, hold cr*p, thats like 4 days away!!!

See you in the land of sand!!


----------



## Maz25

Dino100 said:


> Well i have checked my emails and my my flights are booked for Monday 15th Sep, hold cr*p, thats like 4 days away!!!
> 
> See you in the land of sand!!



Have a good flight! You will absolutely love Dubai!


----------



## Dino100

Maz25 said:


> Have a good flight! You will absolutely love Dubai!


Cheers Maz, looking forward to getting out there

hope to meet you all soon on the expat nite, 25th right?

Dean


----------



## James - UK

My Visa has just also been applied from by my company, looking forward to getting everything sorted soon so I can start to enjoy my new life in the ME! 

I should be at the expats night out on the 25th, hope to see u all there, 

Cheers
James


----------



## Maz25

Dino100 said:


> Cheers Maz, looking forward to getting out there
> 
> hope to meet you all soon on the expat nite, 25th right?
> 
> Dean



That's right! I'll be there as well. I live in JBR so haven't really got any excuse not to turn up!!! Walking distance really!


----------



## crazymazy1980

Visa has come through - I fly on Wednesday!!! First working day Thursday!!!

Whoop Whoop


----------



## bubble_boy

Congrats man! How long did it end up taking from day one?

Waiting for my wifes to come through, damn its stressful...


----------



## Maz25

bubbles said:


> Congrats man! How long did it end up taking from day one?
> 
> Waiting for my wifes to come through, damn its stressful...


From experience, I can say that it takes 5 working days for the visa to be issued. However, it takes about 15 working days for your company to receive it as it goes on a little trip somewhere.
The residence permit took 2 working days; however, my company paid for express service. Not sure how it works for spouse visa but when I was doing my medical test, I did overhear the receptionist saying that if you do not pay for express, it can take 3 weeks as bare minimum!

The visa will come through. It's Ramadan and I can imagine that it's very hard to work at maximum capacity on an empty stomach!


----------



## Maz25

crazymazy1980 said:


> Visa has come through - I fly on Wednesday!!! First working day Thursday!!!
> 
> Whoop Whoop


Great news! How come they didn't let you start on Sunday??? Would have made more sense really and given you time to recover!

Have a safe flight!


----------



## sara81

my visa has been in process since tuesday, company keep saying will take 5 days to process but you guys are saying a further 15 days to wait????????!!!!!!!!!! arghhhhh this is getting so tedious!!!!!!


----------



## Pasanada

Have a great flight, Dino and Crazy! Glad to hear the visa's have been sorted out! 

PS Have a double apple shisha for me.....please??? Lol


----------



## Pasanada

sara81 said:


> my visa has been in process since tuesday, company keep saying will take 5 days to process but you guys are saying a further 15 days to wait????????!!!!!!!!!! arghhhhh this is getting so tedious!!!!!!


It's a slow process, especially during Ramadan.....just sit back, try not to fret and your visa will be with you before you realise! 

Good luck!


----------



## Maz25

sara81 said:


> my visa has been in process since tuesday, company keep saying will take 5 days to process but you guys are saying a further 15 days to wait????????!!!!!!!!!! arghhhhh this is getting so tedious!!!!!!


Totally agree with Pasanada. If you are in the freezone, it actually takes <5 days for the freezone authority to approve the application. However, it then needs to go to Immigration, which increases the timescale. Your company can actually track the progress of your visa.

Patience is a virtue that every single UAE resident comes away with!!! Try to be patient as it is Ramadan here and things are slower than usual! Your visa will come through! For what it's worth, I know what you are going through - I fretted as well until the visa came through!


----------



## Pasanada

There is a website where you can track your application, if you're working in a Free Zone. Let me know if you want it and I'll dig it out for you.


----------



## sara81

thanks for your replies, i have no idea if im working in the free zone, i dont think i am, ill be working for the ritz carlton, dont think thats freezone i guess i just have to wait....!!!


----------



## crazymazy1980

bubbles said:


> Congrats man! How long did it end up taking from day one?
> 
> Waiting for my wifes to come through, damn its stressful...


They recieved my documents on the 26th August and Visa came in this morning. Visa was issued on the 11th Sept.

I just tried not to think about it, the company said it would take 2-4 weeks so asked them at the 2 week point and they replied really quickly.

Just about to book the flight now, it's all getting VERY real


----------



## crazymazy1980

Maz25 said:


> Great news! How come they didn't let you start on Sunday??? Would have made more sense really and given you time to recover!
> 
> Have a safe flight!


I'm actually quite glad that I'm starting the day after, I'm chomping at the bit to get on with it and get into the routine as soon as possible. It's only a 7 hour flight so it won't be that bad.


----------



## crazymazy1980

Pasanada said:


> Have a great flight, Dino and Crazy! Glad to hear the visa's have been sorted out!
> 
> PS Have a double apple shisha for me.....please??? Lol


I certainly will!! Looking forward to getting out and about and sampling the social scene...

...anyone going to be out this weekend????


----------



## Maz25

crazymazy1980 said:


> I'm actually quite glad that I'm starting the day after, I'm chomping at the bit to get on with it and get into the routine as soon as possible. It's only a 7 hour flight so it won't be that bad.


You'll be surprised just how tired you get, even if the flight is quite short. I flew with Emirates. It left London late but actually got here on time and despite the flight being shorter than scheduled, I was totally wrecked! First time ever I went to bed at 6pm!! Mind you though, I know someone from Australia who started work straight after a 17hr flight!!!


----------



## Pasanada

Yep, the flight and all the hanging about is very tiring! Mazy, you're likely to fly the route that takes you over Iraq, it's also likely to be dark (most European flights are overnight) - damn shame as it's beautiful (and safer!!) at 39,000ft!!! 

Have a good flight and all the best in your new life in Dubai!  xx

PS The weekend is Friday and Saturday, don't forget!


----------



## crazymazy1980

Pasanada said:


> Yep, the flight and all the hanging about is very tiring! Mazy, you're likely to fly the route that takes you over Iraq, it's also likely to be dark (most European flights are overnight) - damn shame as it's beautiful (and safer!!) at 39,000ft!!!
> 
> Have a good flight and all the best in your new life in Dubai!  xx
> 
> PS The weekend is Friday and Saturday, don't forget!


I'll just sleep on the plane, shame you can't do what I used to do on C-17s and just get my sleeping bag out and lie next to the freight - those were the days. I've seen Iraq from the air - LOTS!!! Got some cracking pictures


----------



## Pasanada

crazymazy1980 said:


> I'll just sleep on the plane, shame you can't do what I used to do on C-17s and just get my sleeping bag out and lie next to the freight - those were the days. I've seen Iraq from the air - LOTS!!! Got some cracking pictures


True but the Trolly Dollies arn't as good looking!  lol

I got some of a lake to the east of Fallujah but only on my mobile as my digcam had run out of energy! Grrrrrrrrrrrrr


----------



## macca_24

I'm glad most of you are sorted. I've been here since August 14th and I haven't got my residence visa yet, no medical yet. Oh well it's a hard life hanging out on the computer, lazing in the pool, too hot out of the water, sometimes too hot the water too. I joined my husband here who's been working here since start of the. year, I don't mind the break from working but if I don't get a job I'm not going to be able to afford a new laptop when this one breaks down from over work


----------



## Maz25

macca_24 said:


> I'm glad most of you are sorted. I've been here since August 14th and I haven't got my residence visa yet, no medical yet. Oh well it's a hard life hanging out on the computer, lazing in the pool, too hot out of the water, sometimes too hot the water too. I joined my husband here who's been working here since start of the. year, I don't mind the break from working but if I don't get a job I'm not going to be able to afford a new laptop when this one breaks down from over work



Your application is not actually set in motion until you do the medical. Are you supposed to be getting a spouse visa? Is your husband's company taking care of it for you?? If they are, then he should be pushing them to sort it out. Or else, if he is taking care of it himself, then he should get the ball rolling. Things take a while here though so no need to panic just yet! I'm sure that it'll get sorted out soon!


----------



## macca_24

Maz25 said:


> Your application is not actually set in motion until you do the medical. Are you supposed to be getting a spouse visa? Is your husband's company taking care of it for you?? If they are, then he should be pushing them to sort it out. Or else, if he is taking care of it himself, then he should get the ball rolling. Things take a while here though so no need to panic just yet! I'm sure that it'll get sorted out soon!


Thanks for the support I really appreciate it. I'm not panicking, I realise these things need to be pushed and the longer someone doesn't want to push the longer I get to live the lazy life. But it also has it's costs, like independance, lack of money, isolation, dibble, dibble, enough of that, TO THE POOL, I say!


----------



## Maz25

macca_24 said:


> Thanks for the support I really appreciate it. I'm not panicking, I realise these things need to be pushed and the longer someone doesn't want to push the longer I get to live the lazy life. But it also has it's costs, like independance, lack of money, isolation, dibble, dibble, enough of that, TO THE POOL, I say!


That's the spirit!!!

If you want to work, you can start looking. Provided you find a company in the freezone, your visit visa can still be converted to an employment visa.

Good luck! And remember to use plenty of sun tan lotion!!!!


----------



## macca_24

For the job or the pool, I blend in with the natives here,


----------



## faycal

*employment visa process time*

hello guys,
i got an offer from a company in dubai. they have applied for my employment visa, but it's taking too long. i'm starting to worry. it's the fourth week now and no visa. i contact them a week before, they told me that my visa has been applied and now it's in the labor and immigration department. why does it take so long? plz, someone clarify me this cos i'm running out of patients 
thank u


----------



## crazymazy1980

faycal said:


> hello guys,
> i got an offer from a company in dubai. they have applied for my employment visa, but it's taking too long. i'm starting to worry. it's the fourth week now and no visa. i contact them a week before, they told me that my visa has been applied and now it's in the labor and immigration department. why does it take so long? plz, someone clarify me this cos i'm running out of patients
> thank u


Which country are you from? As long as your paperwork is all in order then it will get there. You've just got to be patient


----------



## Maz25

crazymazy1980 said:


> Which country are you from? As long as your paperwork is all in order then it will get there. You've just got to be patient



Totally agree! There are a lot people in the same boat as you! I understand how you are feeling though as I spent a few weeks fretting! Things have been a bit slow since the rule change and as it is Ramadan, Government offices are not working on a full capacity. Is your company in the freezone? If they are, they can actually check the progress of your application online and would be able to reassure you!


----------



## Pasanada

If you're working in a Free Zone, here is a link so that you can follow your application; I can't remember if this is just applicable to Jebel Ali FZ so please check. You will also need a username and password, this you can obtain through your employer/HR Dept.

Dubai Trade

HTH


----------



## macca_24

*Hey that's funny*



Maz25 said:


> Totally agree! There are a lot people in the same boat as you! I understand how you are feeling though as I spent a few weeks fretting! Things have been a bit slow since the rule change and as it is Ramadan, Government offices are not working on a full capacity. Is your company in the freezone? If they are, they can actually check the progress of your application online and would be able to reassure you!


Seem to remember someone telling you that same thing back on page 2 was it?
Don't worry be happy it will happen no need to fret. It's great when someone who has had the same experience can do the reassuring


----------



## faycal

thank u guys for comforting me. my papers are all fine.
Actually, i am from Morocco, i just graduated this year. this process makes me crazy, i check my email every second, woow too much.


----------



## Maz25

faycal said:


> thank u guys for comforting me. my papers are all fine.
> Actually, i am from Morocco, i just graduated this year. this process makes me crazy, i check my email every second, woow too much.



You remind me of myself a few weeks ago! I'm here now, with residence visa in hand! There is no reason why you wouldn't be in my shoes in a few weeks!!! It will all be fine! Stop panicking and just look forward to the future.


----------



## Maz25

Pasanada said:


> If you're working in a Free Zone, here is a link so that you can follow your application; I can't remember if this is just applicable to Jebel Ali FZ so please check. You will also need a username and password, this you can obtain through your employer/HR Dept.
> 
> Dubai Trade
> 
> HTH


Only applicable to Jebel Ali but each free zone has got its own website that you can access to check status of visa application. I'm in Media City and we fall in TECOM! I wish the Home Office had such a website when I was in the UK! Would have made life simpler for so many people!


----------



## Pasanada

Thanks, Maz, I wasn't 100% sure on that.


----------



## faycal

how long did the ur visa take to be valid?


----------



## Maz25

faycal said:


> how long did the ur visa take to be valid?



It actually took 5 days from the time the application was made for the visa to be issued. However, it did not get back to my company for nearly 3 weeks. The employment visa is valid for 2 months and allows you to enter the UAE for employment purposes.

Once you are here, the employment visa and your passport (plus other docs) need to go back to the free zone authority that issued the visa. You will need to do a medical test, which involves a blood test to check for the usual nasty stuff like HIV and a chest X-ray to make sure that you do not have TB. I did my medical test on the Thursday after I arrived and received my residence visa on the Monday. However, my company paid for express service and this normally has a 2 day turnaround. If your company decides not to pay for express service, then it can take over 3 weeks (that' what I overheard the receptionist at the hospital saying!). The residence visa is valid for 3 years and is renewable upon passing a new medical test.


----------



## kelly1814

I've been here for 3 months - working the entire time, with no visa. iit is taking forever!


----------



## Maz25

kelly1814 said:


> I've been here for 3 months - working the entire time, with no visa. iit is taking forever!


Have you done the medical test yet? Your application is only set in motion once you do the test. If you have done it already, you need to get on your company's case so that they can chase it up. I was very lucky because my company is very efficient and like things to be in order.


----------



## faycal

guys, 
shall i call my company to see how things going, wait for their update, or email them. what do think is more suitable in my situations. thank u


----------



## Pasanada

I would be pressurising them as much as I could!!


----------



## Pasanada

kelly1814 said:


> I've been here for 3 months - working the entire time, with no visa. iit is taking forever!


Chase this up ASAP and don't let your employers fob you off!! A 50,000AED fine and deportation isn't nice!!

I was in your position and felt totally within my rights to quit without notice (breaks rules but hey!) Too many companies in Dubai try to get away with employing people who they think don't know the Labour Laws.

If you get no joy from your employer, contact the Ministry of Labour or if you work in a Free Zone, the Administrative office for that Free Zone.

Good luck!


----------



## kelly1814

i had my medical almost 3 weeks ago.
i chase my PRO daily, by email, phone, and standing at his desk.
his excuse is that he works alone looking after nearly 200 people.
can you tell i'm beyond annoyed at this situation?!


----------



## Pasanada

My PRO cleared off to India for a month - he was as useful as a chocolate fireguard in the desert!!!

I misunderstood your post, I was under the impression you ONLY had a visitors visa.....if your employment visa has been applied for and medical conducted, I believe you'll be ok....visa's take time, more so during Ramadan. 

But still chase up your PRO, he/she will soon get sick of seeing/hearing you!  (thats meant in the nice way!)


----------



## Maz25

faycal said:


> guys,
> shall i call my company to see how things going, wait for their update, or email them. what do think is more suitable in my situations. thank u


I agree with Pasanada. You need to get on their case and ask them for an update. If they are good with emails, then you can save yourself a few quid by emailing them but if not, I would advise that you call them up. Tomorrow is the last day of the week so you need to send out the email/call today (if they haven't gone home alaredy!), else you won't have an answer before Sunday!

I'm sure that your visa will be issued soon; it does take a bit of time to get things done here - I blame it on the tome of paper that has to accompany every application!


----------



## sara81

Just recieved an email from my company saying my visa as been approved and they are booking my flight right now!!!!! It didnt take that long at all, it went into process on 9th september, not sure exactly when my company recieved the visa as I had to email them asking for what the progress was this morning and they just emailed back telling me its ready!!!!! I was so scared I'd be waiting another 15 days....... lets see how long it takes them to book my flight!!!


----------



## Maz25

sara81 said:


> Just recieved an email from my company saying my visa as been approved and they are booking my flight right now!!!!! It didnt take that long at all, it went into process on 9th september, not sure exactly when my company recieved the visa as I had to email them asking for what the progress was this morning and they just emailed back telling me its ready!!!!! I was so scared I'd be waiting another 15 days....... lets see how long it takes them to book my flight!!!


That's great news! I'm sure that you will enjoy your new life in Dubai. Have a safe trip!


----------



## Maz25

Pasanada said:


> My PRO cleared off to India for a month - he was as useful as a chocolate fireguard in the desert!!!
> 
> I misunderstood your post, I was under the impression you ONLY had a visitors visa.....if your employment visa has been applied for and medical conducted, I believe you'll be ok....visa's take time, more so during Ramadan.
> 
> But still chase up your PRO, he/she will soon get sick of seeing/hearing you!  (thats meant in the nice way!)


My PRO is absolute brilliant and efficient! She has made the move to Dubai absolutely easy and helps everyone with any queries! It certainly helps when your PRO is ony our side!!!


----------



## Pasanada

Sara, thats excellent news!!! Have a good flight and enjoy Dubai! 

My PRO was useless, I never was told about assetations of certificates etc and my visa application was applied for as I left, now he has to explain why my visa is no longer required and he even threatened me with a ban - I'm glad to be out of that company!


----------



## sara81

Thanks Pasanada and Maz, I love Dubai and am sure I will happy there, life in London has been a nightmare for me this last 2 months, the man in my life has made me very miserable instead of being encouraging and supportive. Oh well that's life i guess just need to get away and start again!!

In terms of certificates being attested, my company have not asked me to do this, so I havent. Hope this doesnt bring me trouble later on when getting residents visa!! I have a degree and diploma for the field im working in but I thought maybe as its a personal trainer/ supervisory position as apposed to an academic role that that was the reason they did not ask to me attest my certificates...??


----------



## Maz25

sara81 said:


> Thanks Pasanada and Maz, I love Dubai and am sure I will happy there, life in London has been a nightmare for me this last 2 months, the man in my life has made me very miserable instead of being encouraging and supportive. Oh well that's life i guess just need to get away and start again!!
> 
> In terms of certificates being attested, my company have not asked me to do this, so I havent. Hope this doesnt bring me trouble later on when getting residents visa!! I have a degree and diploma for the field im working in but I thought maybe as its a personal trainer/ supervisory position as apposed to an academic role that that was the reason they did not ask to me attest my certificates...??



I'm sorry to hear that your other half wasn't supportive. My bf was behind me all the way, probably cause he thought I would never leave! It is only now that he realises that he should have spent more time with me; I'm sure that your man will come to realise the same in a few hours!!! My other half tried to get some sympathy from my friend who promptly told him that he was a fool for staying in UK and allowing me to leave without him!!! 

Not all jobs or freezones require attested certificates. If your employment visa has been issued without your degree cert being required, then in all probability, it is not required.


----------



## sara81

Maz25 said:


> I'm sorry to hear that your other half wasn't supportive. My bf was behind me all the way, probably cause he thought I would never leave! It is only now that he realises that he should have spent more time with me; I'm sure that your man will come to realise the same in a few hours!!! My other half tried to get some sympathy from my friend who promptly told him that he was a fool for staying in UK and allowing me to leave without him!!!



Thanks for your words Maz, Im glad it's worked out for you with your partner, in your case you probably have a good man in your hands, in mine, obviously not! Have been very upset but not going to lose focus on what's important and Im trying to remind myself that karma is a b***h and for me this is a blessing in disguise....

Arghhh just get me on that flight!!


----------



## Maz25

sara81 said:


> Thanks for your words Maz, Im glad it's worked out for you with your partner, in your case you probably have a good man in your hands, in mine, obviously not! Have been very upset but not going to lose focus on what's important and Im trying to remind myself that karma is a b***h and for me this is a blessing in disguise....
> 
> Arghhh just get me on that flight!!



I'm sorry to hear that! The important thing is your new life and I'm glad that, despite everything, you are not letting a guy stand in your way. Unfortunately, with us girls, sometimes we let our emotions cloud our judgement and common sense. In time, he will come to realise that he's been a fool! I hope that things sort themselves out though but rest assured that you will be very happy in Dubai. It's a totally new experience and you will certainly enjoy it!


----------



## mauizio

*hi there*

i think i can join the club

i got a job the 13th of august for the Burj al Arab the 6th of September i signed the contract since than i ve been waiting for my visa....i quit my job ,because they told me the process it will not take more than 1 month,soon i will be homeless because my house contract is ending in 1 week...and i am getting a bit worry.I do not kow what to do, if i need to wait, call them , or start to think to give it up....................

Thanks


----------



## Spellbound

Mau, call them immediately. You are about to lose the roof over your head!


----------



## Maz25

Spellbound said:


> Mau, call them immediately. You are about to lose the roof over your head!


I agree. Your employer will be able to check the progress of your visa application and advise you accrdingly. Have you got any friends that might be able to put you up for a few days or until the whole visa situation is sorted out. Unfortunately, as it is Ramadan, things have slowed down even more. You visa will be issued though - it just takes a bit of time! Mine took 3 weeks!!


----------



## mauizio

many thank's for the support!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
M.


----------



## faycal

u know what, we are in the same situation. i called my employer and he told me that u will get the visa by the end of ramadan. it's hard to wait, but i think things are taking a slow motion in ramadan


----------



## Maz25

faycal said:


> u know what, we are in the same situation. i called my employer and he told me that u will get the visa by the end of ramadan. it's hard to wait, but i think things are taking a slow motion in ramadan


I agree that for most people, if by Sunday you haven't received your visa, it will be an extra week's wait as public offices will be shut for a week as from the 29th. However, rest assured that you will get your visa. I have yet to hear of an application being refused! Unfortunately, as you will come to find out when you arrive, it takes double the time that it does everywhere else to get anything done in Dubai. You just have to grit your teeth and smile as unfortunately, there is pretty much nothing you can do about it! 

Before you know it, you will be starting your new life here and you'll do exactly what I did and ask yourself why you were fretting so much!


----------



## qwert97

I would like to share my experiences. I got sick and tired of waiting for my visa and told my employer that I need to be in Dubai at the start of September since the school was starting on the 7th. They had already applied for an employment visa. I entered Dubai on visit visa (given visit visa on arrival). After a few days I was given the employment visa. Today the PRO completed the 'in country' stamping - whereby the visit visa was converted into employment visa without leaving the country. I must say that it was illegal to work while on visit visa but in retrospect everything went according to plan.


----------



## Shinjuku

qwert97 said:


> I would like to share my experiences. I got sick and tired of waiting for my visa and told my employer that I need to be in Dubai at the start of September since the school was starting on the 7th. They had already applied for an employment visa. I entered Dubai on visit visa (given visit visa on arrival). After a few days I was given the employment visa. Today the PRO completed the 'in country' stamping - whereby the visit visa was converted into employment visa without leaving the country. I must say that it was illegal to work while on visit visa but in retrospect everything went according to plan.


Your experience follows what i've been advised by my employer. 
I was originally told they would apply for my employment visa upon arrival and it won't be a problem to enter first on a visitor's visa and then convert later. What i've done is to push them to apply for my visa now so that it'll be ready before i leave. But even if it isn't, it should be ready soon after my arrival.

The law that restricts people working on a visitor's visa is primarily targeted at discouraging people entering UAE seeking casual work. So for expats with definite contratual employment, its possible to get around the issue. And as you've described, its a pretty common occurance.

That said, it is technically illegal (just like sharing accommodation, but everyone still does it ) so its a personal choice of whether take the risk. While i won't advise anyone to break the law, just bear in mind there is an alternative.


----------



## faycal

hi,
can u tell me what did ur employer told u these days concerning ur visa.
my employer just told me that hopefully i will get my visa after eid holidays. this makes me crazy.


----------



## Maz25

faycal said:


> hi,
> can u tell me what did ur employer told u these days concerning ur visa.
> my employer just told me that hopefully i will get my visa after eid holidays. this makes me crazy.


That sounds about right. All public sector offices are closed for a week as from today and consequently, no visas will be issued until Sunday 5th October when Government offices re-open. I'm afraid you just have to be patient. Ramadan has meant that things are even slower than usual.


----------



## takefawaz

*Hi*

I also submited my docs and waiting for the visa. Can you two guys let me know how long it took your employers to get your visas down to you? (If you re still using this site) 

Thanks


----------



## Maz25

takefawaz said:


> I also submited my docs and waiting for the visa. Can you two guys let me know how long it took your employers to get your visas down to you? (If you re still using this site)
> 
> Thanks


3 weeks from the date of application!!


----------



## Shinjuku

I think 3 weeks (i.e. 15 working days) is a good starting point in terms of how long to wait. That's how long i was told it'll take as well.

But that's under normal circumstances. With Ramadan and the Eid holidays, i'm expecting mine to take longer. Consequently i'm not very hopeful of receiving my visa before starting work. C'est la vie...


----------



## faycal

offff, iam not the only one in this situation. knowing other people having the same situation make u feeel good. thaks for sharing


----------



## qwert97

faycal said:


> offff, iam not the only one in this situation. knowing other people having the same situation make u feeel good. thaks for sharing


for all the guys waiting for your Visa and not living in Dubai I want you to know that the government departments in Dubai have declared Eid holidays from 29th September to 4th of October. Today (26th) and tomorrow (27th) are normal weekly holidays. Although there was an article in the press that that DNRD will work from 10.30 am to 1.00 pm during the holidays, I doubt if any work will actually get done. So those who are waiting for visa- I suggest that you take a deep breath.


----------



## faycal

hello guys,
did anyone have his visa lately
regards


----------



## Maz25

faycal said:


> hello guys,
> did anyone have his visa lately
> regards



Understandably, you are worried. Visas do take a while to come though and I would suggest that you speak to your employer and just enquire about the progress of your application.


----------



## faycal

hello guys,
my employertold me that my application was approved from the labour department. yeah it's moving. 
i want to know what is next and how long shall i wait to get my employment visa


----------



## faycal

hello,
my employer told me that my application was approved from the labour department. yeah it's moving. 
i want to know what is next and how long shall i wait to get my employment visa 
thank u in advance


----------



## ACoz2000

It depends on how many your company are processing... I have worked for three different employers here and each one has been different, first visa only took 3 weeks to get completed, next company took about 4 weeks and the current company only 2.5 weeks.. but I know people flying in and out for more than 6 months! Nightmare really! They are supposed to have it ready before you start work, not much you can do really other than keep your cool with the PRO doing your visa, have you tried bribing him to move faster? Offer him 100 dhs if he gets it within a week, He will.. Golden rule is not to piss your PRO off, he may be annoying but is key to your visa processing!! (I bet he's stopped taking your mobile calls!!!??)


----------

